# Fat Yak Clone



## muthead (15/11/11)

Hi All,

When the kids get to bed tonight I'm going to put a Fat Yak clone down. What do you think of this recipe?

Tin of Coopers Real Ale
1kg LDME
150g Crystal (steeped for 20 mins)
20g cascade @ 15 mins
12g Nelson @ 15 mins
8g Nelson @ 5 mins
5g Nelson @ flameout.
Leave to sit for 15 mins & strain into Fermenter.

Any thoughts?

Also have some fuggles but dont think I'll chuck any in?

Cheers,


----------



## dkaos (15/11/11)

I think you're missing some Cascade in there, but not sure on details.


----------



## muthead (15/11/11)

I have 20g in there for 15 mins, you think more needed?


----------



## jbowers (15/11/11)

Fat Yak tastes reasonably well attenuated to me. I'd sub some of that LDME for Dextrose if I were you. Not heaps, but some. Maybe 300/700.

I'm reasonably sure there is a Fat Yak clone in the RecipeDB somewhere, so check that out. Maybe a touch more cascade a little later, but that hop bill will be nice regardless of whether or not it tastes just like fat yak.


----------



## Amber Fluid (15/11/11)

Have a trawl through here for some ideas Fat Yak Clones


----------



## Shifter (15/11/11)

Try this - its Plump Yak, very, very tasty and ever so easy!

22ltrs

1.5 kg Coopers Liquid Malt Extract (light) x 2
250g Dried malt extract (light)
200g Light malt grain (3EBC)
100g Weyermann Carared (40EBC)
10g Cascade @ 30 mins
5g Nelson Sauvin @ 30 mins
10g Cascade @ 10 mins
5g Nelson Sauvin @ 10 mins
10g Cascade @ 5 mins
5g Nelson Sauvin @ 5 mins
US - 05 yeast

Steeped grain for 30 mins, boil was over 30 mins with approx 500g of LME, grain wort and DME.

Dry hopped with 22g of Cascade on day 4 - 5 of fermentation

OG was 1048 ish and FG was 1011 = ABV 5.1%

Lovely aromatic, fresh tasting beer, not much like Fat Yak but who cares, it's lovely all the same!


----------



## muthead (15/11/11)

Thanks for all your thoughts guys, I'll report back how it goes.

Also - what is best ferm temp - 18c?

And what is best CO2 volume for when I bulk prime?

cheers,
mut


----------



## DU99 (15/11/11)

this is my next brew..very similiar
Coopers Real Ale
1.5kg coopers liquid light malt
200g crystal grain (cracked and steeped for 30 mins)
20g cascade 20 min
10g nelson 20 min
15g nelson 0 min
10g Nelson dry hop @3days
2 packs coopers yeast or 14g US05


----------



## Shifter (15/11/11)

muthead said:


> Thanks for all your thoughts guys, I'll report back how it goes.
> 
> Also - what is best ferm temp - 18c?
> 
> ...



I have found between 18 and 20 Deg C with US 05 is pretty good. Don't like to higher or lower!


----------



## Bubba (15/11/11)

muthead said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When the kids get to bed tonight I'm going to put a Fat Yak clone down. What do you think of this recipe?
> 
> ...




I would also dry hop a little cascade...not much though.
Yeast is very important, you want something that attenuates high but still leaves flavour, body and mouthfeel, and a constant 18 degrees if possible.
I do a similar recipe but also add a touch of maltodextrin to get that velvety fat yak mouthfeel.


----------



## muthead (15/11/11)

Ok, mission accomplished.

Although I'm presuming that the wife won't be happy that I just used a muslin wrap of my 6 day old son to strain the hops and steeped grain water into the fermenter. Priorities...? I do love him 

So I got an OG readng of 1.044 - this seems a bit low?

Any thoughts?

Cheers,
Mut


----------



## muthead (21/11/11)

Hi Guys, 

She's been in the fermenter for 6 days now. Took an FG reading and is at 1.012 - what should be expecting for the final SG? I'm thinking if I get the same reading tomorrow she could be good to bottle?

Had a sniff and a little taste when took reading, and just quietly she is a beauty  very fruity and can really see those Nelson hops shining through!

Cheers,
Mut


----------



## Shifter (21/11/11)

Don't rush it mate. Let is settle. If it remains at 1012 for a couple of days and the bubbling stops or is laboured, then it's pretty ready to bottle / keg. But again, don't rush it, let it work it's magic. It's worth it in the long run. It will come to no harm just left for up to a few weeks. When I did extracts I regularly left mine in the fermenter for at least 14 days, sometimes longer.


----------



## muthead (6/12/11)

So I chucked a couple of looseners in the fridge last night with a view to trying tonight when I got home. Just quietly, it is an absolute winner. Been in the bottles for 15 days, so can only see this getting better.

Just waiting on my STC 1000 so will be doing this again with proper temp control the day it arrives. 

Magic.


----------



## JaseH (7/12/11)

Good to know, am looking at doing a Fat Yak clone next. Anything you would have changed? How did the hop character compare?


----------



## King Nothing (7/12/11)

I think I've buggered mine. I've tried to do a couple of new things at once, secondary conditioning and bulk priming. I lost a couple of litres to the trub when transferring from primary to secondary (wound up with ~20L). Using Brewmate to calculate sugar required, and followed the method on how to brew. Weighed sugar, dissolved and boiled, and added to priming bucket (used my cleaned/sanitised primary vessel). Topped with beer at a slow flow to avoid oxygenating it.

Problem is I added sugar for ~20L of beer, but only wound up with ~17L in the priming bucket. I tried a bottle after a week, just tasted like sugar  . Hopefully leaving it for a couple of weeks will allow the yeast to eat it up (hopefully no bottle bombs!). Reckon it'll be ok?


----------



## muthead (7/12/11)

Frothie - with the means I had available (ie no temp control) theres nothing different I would have done. I used US-05 and also added 15g Cascade dry hopped after 4 days in fermenter. The steeped Crystal seems to have really added that extra volume I waws looking for.

King - struggling to understand how you lost a quarter of your wort through the process? I also bulk primed and is perfect - managed to get 30 x 750ml (22.5ltr) - compared to an Amber I did a while ago which was way too fizzy because of the carb drops. I'll never look back from bulk priming.

Salivating at the prospect of having a couple more tonight, and at the prospect of how good they will be in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## King Nothing (8/12/11)

muthead said:


> Frothie - with the means I had available (ie no temp control) theres nothing different I would have done. I used US-05 and also added 15g Cascade dry hopped after 4 days in fermenter. The steeped Crystal seems to have really added that extra volume I waws looking for.
> 
> King - struggling to understand how you lost a quarter of your wort through the process? I also bulk primed and is perfect - managed to get 30 x 750ml (22.5ltr) - compared to an Amber I did a while ago which was way too fizzy because of the carb drops. I'll never look back from bulk priming.
> 
> Salivating at the prospect of having a couple more tonight, and at the prospect of how good they will be in a couple of weeks!!



Started with 23L in the new coopers fermenter. Lost (I think) about 3 liters transferring to secondary, as the tap is fairly high up . I was tilting the fermenter to get more but was starting to stir the trub so stopped there. I lost a couple of liters in the secondary for the same reason when transferring to priming vessel. I think I was a bit over-enthusiastic though trying to leave sediment behind, I reckon I'll have more next time.


----------



## cdbrown (8/12/11)

king - put volume marks up the outside of the fermenter so you'll know pretty much how much the total brew volume is and the amount of trub. Total - trub = bottling volume. Drop the secondary as it doesn't really add much, just chill in the primary and ack to bottling bucket.


----------



## JaseH (15/12/11)

Ok, my Centenarillo Ale is about ready to bottle and tasting great, so I'm planning my next brew, a Fat Yak clone.

This is the recipe I have pieced together based on a few other Fat Yak clones around the place and playing around with the beer designer spreadsheet. I based it on something similar to this AG discussion: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=40784

Here is my recipe:

Recipe: Fat Yak
Brewer: Frothie

Recipe Spec Estimations (from Beer Designer Spreadsheet)
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 

OG: 1.051 SG
FG: 1.011 SG
EBC: 12.9
IBU: 22.5
Alc %: 5.6

Ingredients:
------------
2.5 kg Light Dry Malt Extract 
0.1kg Carapils (steeped)
0.2kg Med Crystal 140 (steeped)
0.5kg Dextrose

Hop Boil:
-------------
Steeped grain wort + 0.5kg of LDME made up to 6L

20gm Cascade (%AA6.8) @ 45min (8.83 IBU)
10gm Nelson Sauvin (%AA11.3) @ 45min (7.34 IBU)
20gm Cascade (%AA6.8) @ 10min (3.47 IBU)
10gm Nelson Sauvin (%AA11.3) @ 10min (2.88 IBU)
20gm Cascade @ 0min
20gm Nelson Sauvin @ 0min

11gm sachet US-05 yeast rehydrated

Now based on some comments in the thread I mentioned above, I'm thinking my IBU's look a little low, bumping the early addition hops out to 60min didn't appear to do a lot, am I already going overboard with the hops or could I add more to increase the IBU's?

This is only my second extract brew so don't have much personal experience to base things on!


----------

